# NEW YORK | 515 West 29th Street | 11 fl | U/C



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Thought this deserved its own thread. Pretty eye-catching design. 



> YIMBY has the reveal for 515 West 29th Street (marketed as 515 High Line), which will become one of the High Line’s defining contemporary icons.* Soo Chan of SCDA Architects* has been tapped to design the 11-story building, and *Joseph Beninati of the Bauhouse Group is developing*.
> The Commercial Observer reported that Bauhouse Group acquired the land for $24.4 million in September of 2013, and has purchased additional air rights this year, with the *site’s potential now totaling 43,000 square feet.* Financing was also secured in the form of a $35 million construction loan from Doral Bank.
> 
> Per the developer, *completion is expected in the fall of 2015*.


All photos from YIMBY. 






































More information at NY YIMBY http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/07/revealed-515-west-29th-street.html#


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I think this is the site for it. If so, it is well underway. It is across from the Zaha Hadid project and another gorgeous project. The area around the High Line will be so nice in a few years! Closer to the present, it will be the "Corridor of Cranes!"


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a really cool lowrise stacked on top of a mediocre lowrise. Wish the whole thing looked like the top half.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hard telling what those fins/cladding elements will look like in real life. Cautiously optimistic on this one.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

^^ Yeah, I hope the fins look seamless with the rest of the building and not like they were just "glued" on, so to speak.

But I think they'll do a good job. It seems like these smaller, ultra-luxury condo projects don't suffer from value engineering as much since their returns are probably very high and don't have to worry about money.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

They are still digging. This is the proper site for this one. The other oddly shaped site is for 522 West 29th Street.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Excavation is just about done. Half of the floor and the base columns have been poured or at least rebar installed.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

8/31/15
3 or 4 stories above ground


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

\


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh!!! This is ridculous how many sites there are on one street. At least 5 individual developments on this street. The site for this one is currently a warehouse being demolished. The previously photographed one is 507 West 28th, a 3 tower complex across the street.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Demolition progress


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)

Getting ready for facade!


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW! This building is a work of art! I just love it, can't wait to see the facade, I'll wait for more updates in the upcoming months.


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)

Today's update 03/09/17


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------

